# 7dpo pink line (pink dye test) Am I gone mad??!



## Tesh23

So it’s my first month ttc #2. Did soy this cycle and ff confirmed ovulation at cd12. I also confirmed by OPKs and cp. I also felt myself ovulate on cd12 evening from the right and a few seconds after the left as well. I am super confident I ovulated late evening cd12.

Ok so my poas addiction took over and I poas. In about 1 min I saw the line forming at 2 mins I could see it (faint as hell but there). It has colour in it for sure irl.

I got my first very very faint positive with my son at 8dpo and didn’t think anything of it. Tested again 10dpo and the line was super strong and solid and came up within 30 seconds.

On this 7dpo test I used my third wee of the day. It is not a brand I’ve used before- just a generic brand at its sensitivity is 25miu.

Am I going completely mad??? I definitely think so. What do u see?


----------



## Tesh23

This was taken before the 5 min mark I took it out the case for a clearer pic


----------



## Tesh23

This was at ten mins I popped it back into the case


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see something! Good luck!


----------



## Tesh23

mrsmummy2 said:


> I see something! Good luck!

Thank you for looking! Will update :flower:


----------



## littlelegs91

I see a line


----------



## Tesh23

This is the test from today 8dpo

Irl there seems to be much ‘more’ pink in it today and is more noticeable 

Having horrible lower backache which I usually have a couple days before AF :(


----------



## Tesh23

For comparison 8 and 7dpo


----------



## mrsmummy2

Looks good to me for 1 day progression! I was sure AF was coming and had cramps until 5ish weeks that i was convinced something was wrong and so far all is well and we have a hb, so cramps can be a sign of pg too xx


----------



## Tesh23

mrsmummy2 said:


> Looks good to me for 1 day progression! I was sure AF was coming and had cramps until 5ish weeks that i was convinced something was wrong and so far all is well and we have a hb, so cramps can be a sign of pg too xx

Thanks mommy x

I remember having cramping with my son as well. Feel like a newbie to ttc again lol. 

Will do another test Tom. 9dpo. Will update. If it’s white or has a fainter line than today I’m prob gonna wait for AF day before testing again.


----------



## Tesh23

mrsmummy2 said:


> Looks good to me for 1 day progression! I was sure AF was coming and had cramps until 5ish weeks that i was convinced something was wrong and so far all is well and we have a hb, so cramps can be a sign of pg too xx

Thanks mommy x

I remember having cramping with my son as well. Feel like a newbie to ttc again lol. 

Will do another test Tom. 9dpo. Will update. If it’s white or has a fainter line than today I’m prob gonna wait for AF day before testing again.


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Looks bfp to me x gl


----------



## Excalibur

Good luck :dust:


----------



## AlmSanchez

Wait another day or two and test again! You levels can double in a day, it will show darker as the days go on. I wouldn’t be too sure until you get a positive line within 5 mins.


----------



## justonemore31

I see lines on both


----------



## BSelck24

Definitely see the lines!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I can so see that hon and I read in the 2ww forum ure AF hasn't showed I pray that's still the case and u get a good strong BFP. Some womon don't get a strong BFP for a good few days after BFP is due. 
I've been using those tests and on my started getting real dark lines on them at 17 DPO. 
Have you tried FRER?


----------



## Tesh23

Hi ladies!

Update : AF showed up one day late so I’m on to cycle 2 ttc #2. Thanks for checking in and for your responses :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

I'm so sorry to hear that AF arrived. Wishing you the best of luck for cycle 2 :) :dust:


----------



## Tesh23

Excalibur said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that AF arrived. Wishing you the best of luck for cycle 2 :) :dust:

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh hun I'm so sorry AF came. 
I have every thing crossed for you this cycle 
Hugs


----------



## Tesh23

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh hun I'm so sorry AF came.
> I have every thing crossed for you this cycle
> Hugs

Thank you love :flower:

Glad all is going well with you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Tesh23

Bevziibubble said:


> :hugs:

Hey Bev! So good to see a familiar face! Hope you’re doing well lovey x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Tesh23 said:


> Hey Bev! So good to see a familiar face! Hope you’re doing well lovey x

Hi, I am thank you :) Hope you are too!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you hon so far so good but still another 4 weeks to go until the 12 week mark seems like so long. 
Good luck with the testing hon


----------

